# Deer meat??



## Bower23 (Sep 29, 2004)

I just got three baby red belly's over the weekend. I've been trying to read up on what to feed them. My first question is... is it too early to be feeding them beefheart, smelts, shrimp... ? (they are only an inch long) And the second is, what about deer meat? I know you are using beefheart because it's very low in fat and cheap but deer meat is also very low in fat. It's one of the best red meats you can eat. Plus I have a freezer full of it. And if this is ok to feed them.... is it to soon yet? Should I just feed them flakes and brine shrimp for now? Thanks for the help!


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i dont like to feed red meats as staple food but once in a while they will get.
i dont see anything wrong w deer but never tried


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I can't personally comment on the nutritional value of deer meat but if it's similar to beef heart (high in protein very very low in fat) it might be ok to feed ONCE IN AWHILE. That's like every 2 weeks maybe, and beef heart is the same way which is to say it should never be used as a staple. The problem with deer meat however is that I can say for sure that it's going to make a mess of your water.

Your fish are likely too small to start eating smelt but if you peel a shrimp at that age they should be able to bite chunks off alright.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

mmMM..... deer meat


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ummmm can u get a pic of your reds tailfin???

it kinda looks like a pacu


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> ummmm can u get a pic of your reds tailfin???
> 
> it kinda looks like a pacu


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: that is a pacu and not a redbelly piranha


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome Aboard








Flakes , Meal Worms and Pellets is a great start


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

damn, you already got a deer this year







, nice job


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

what's wrong with you guys. Open your eyes! That's a baby piranha einsteins. If I could suspend you guys from this forum for being retards, I would! You guys don't even know what a piranha looks like. BIG LOSERS!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ironjaws said:


> what's wrong with you guys. Open your eyes! That's a baby piranha einsteins. If I could suspend you guys from this forum for being retards, I would! You guys don't even know what a piranha looks like. BIG LOSERS!


 ummmmm me = 2000+ posts, you = 100 posts...

i know more than you, did i ever say it was 100% a pacu? NO, thats why i asked for a pic of the tailfin so i could be sure... how do you know know its a redbelly for sure? YOU DONT


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

I know FOR SURE. Stop giving bogus info to people that need help. Also, deer meat is more lean than cattle. Feeding deer as a treat is fine, but feeding of deer meat frequently will cause you fish to become obese and unhealthy. 1 word of wisdom for you. VARIETY!

One sentence of wisdom for you.
DON'T BELIEVE ANYTHING THAT COMES FROM ANY OF THESE MORONS WHO SAYS YOUR FISH LOOKS LIKE A PACU!

2000 POSTS... HUH. 2000 MISLEADING, FALSE, IGNORANT INFORMATION.
wHY WOULD YOU NEED TO SEE THE TAIL







lOOK AT THE FRICKIN HEAD DOOFBALL.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Why do they have to be morons or Losers or Doofball ? Cant you get your point across with out calling people names?


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry.

SMART PEOPLE. VERY SMART HOBBIESTS. PIRANHA FANCIERS.
NNOOTT!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would like to thank Ironjaws for showing why he is though of as a complete jackass by most of the people on this site. Although he is correct that it is a little natt, he has about as much tact in his entire body as I have in my little finger.

Way to welcome the newer fish keeper to this amazing hobby Ironjaws...you make us all look more like idiots for having put up with you through 100 posts.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

heheheh


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya deer meat makes the water cloudy as hell dont know why though, i wouldnt recomend it and since noone else has WELCOME TO P-FURY


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ironjaws said:


> I know FOR SURE. Stop giving bogus info to people that need help. Also, deer meat is more lean than cattle. Feeding deer as a treat is fine, but feeding of deer meat frequently will cause you fish to become obese and unhealthy. 1 word of wisdom for you. VARIETY!
> 
> One sentence of wisdom for you.
> DON'T BELIEVE ANYTHING THAT COMES FROM ANY OF THESE MORONS WHO SAYS YOUR FISH LOOKS LIKE A PACU!
> ...


 how could you be sure? Maybe the angle and light of the picture distorted the look of it? you can never be sure

i asked to see a pic of the tail fin so i could know for sure... P tails go black-clear-black... pacu's tail fins go black and then clear...

misleading and ignorant posts? i said IT KIND OF LOOKS LIKE A PACU... that was my opinion

GG can we get a ban on this kid?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

He's banned, and I'm fairly confident it's a red because the eyes are too high for a pacu. It only looks like a pacu because at this stage in their development the eye is disproportionately large to the rest of the head, giving it that pacu "retard" look


----------



## Bower23 (Sep 29, 2004)

Wow guys!! I didn't know that I would make so much fuss over the deer question. But that's ok. I'm on several other (paintball) forums, so I know how the internet fighting goes. I had three red bellied pacus and I don't think these are pacus. I got them from a pet store that only has rare pets. And around here piranhas are rare. Plus they have a larger bottom jaw than my pacu's. I'll try and get a better pic up and let me know for sure. If they are pacus I'll take them back. And thanks for the welcome and info on the deer meat. I know it's lean but if it makes a mess out of the tank... forget it. I only want to feed them things that are good for them and not messy. I know a lot of things should only be given as treats, but what would you guys say you feed your p the most? Mostly shrimp and beefheart, smelts, worms as treats??????

I couldn't get the camera to focus!!


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> ironjaws said:
> 
> 
> > what's wrong with you guys. Open your eyes! That's a baby piranha einsteins. If I could suspend you guys from this forum for being retards, I would! You guys don't even know what a piranha looks like. BIG LOSERS!
> ...


gonna go alittle off subject here but.....post count means jack sh*t, how many of the 2000 did you get from members galleries? 2000 plus posts in over 4 months isnt anything to brag about.

now back on the subject,, the 2nd pic looks like a baby red belly to me.

and BTW bower,, someone else is using that avatar, you might wanna change it


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Bower as I said before I'm almost positive that's a red belly, even more so now that you've posted a second picture.

Feeding is a matter up for discussion of course, but I use whole uncooked shrimp, smelt, any kind of white meat fish fillet (currently using sole) and catfish fillet. These are all foods that could be used as a "staple" diet but I believe in rotating foods so they don't get stuck on one thing and then sick of it, as well it promotes better nutrition in your fish than just feeding one kind of food. Beefheart should be an occasional food, it is too rich to feed very often. If your fish are too small to rip chunks out of bigger foods (I doubt they are) then I was initially feeding my fish frozen brine shrimp and cubes of frozen krill.


----------



## P-Rex (Sep 12, 2004)

Bowser welcome to the forum. Your red belly is almost exactly the same size as my rb when I got mine. I fed it a staple diet of bloodworms, krill(I have to cut it into small pieces), Hakari Cichlid Gold(the very smallest size, smaller than "mini") and sometimes i feed them smelt. I got mine for about a month now and they are about twice as thier original size









Im pretty sure at that size they can't take a small chunk out of an unshelled shrimp, they just dont have the teeth yet to cut up a small chunk. Sure they can eat it but it will take sometime, I dont usually leave uneaten food on the water for more than 30mins. If they havent or cant eat it I take it out, to avoid fouling up my water. SO the best food is when its a "bite size" or food that they can just swallow whole.

good luck


----------



## Bower23 (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the help... I would change my avatar but I've been using it for almost two years now and I got permision for the guy that made it to use it. Where do you get bloodworms and frozen brine shrimp? Never seen those anywhere before.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

:welcome:

I had mine at that age too, mine love krill (i never had to cut it up for them, they shred it by theselves), tropical flakes, blood worms, i fed them rosey reds as treats once so far (i've only had Killer for a couple of weeks now).

p.s. Bloodworms are messy and my p's (when all were alive) nibbled on them, but never finished them off, but my pleco on the otherhand, well that's another story









Killer does not like bloodworms too much, but each P has their specific likes :nod:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > ironjaws said:
> ...


 click on my name on one of my posts... you see like 40% of my posts are in P disscusiion and the rest are in other P sections... i probaly have less than 100 in the lounge...

and yea by the seconds picture its definetly a red...

you can get frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms from your pet store freezer... i know petco has em


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

Bower23 did you steel that avatar i tihnk i saw someone else on here with it lol, sorry bout all the fightin goin on in here lol, nice little fish you got there


----------



## Bower23 (Sep 29, 2004)

did I steel the avatar? No.. I've been using it on Angle-Owners.com for two years now. I did get it from a friend on there... he made it. That's his wife. But I'm sure in a two year span it's been stolen from him and me. But who cares... it's just an avatar. And I've never seen a 'frozen section' at a pet place... The biggest place we have around here is Pet's Mart and I don't think they have a 'Frozen Section'. I might be s.o.l.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Petsmart does have a frozen section, just ask one of the workers to help u. It's probably just a fridge in the corner.


----------



## Bower23 (Sep 29, 2004)

Yep! Just got some Brine Shrimp today. I put some in and they went nutts! I also bought some larger shrimp. I'm going to cut it up before I put it in there.... They are still small. But I still can't find Bloodworms.... And the only kind of feeder fish around here are Goldfish... That sucks! Anyhow, thanks for the help!!


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

r0d1mus said:


> mmMM..... deer meat


 I know


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yonam said:


> r0d1mus said:
> 
> 
> > mmMM..... deer meat
> ...


 never had it but always wanted to try...


----------

